# What are "Chitterlings"?



## smokeymose (Dec 30, 2016)

I've seen these in buckets in stores. Now my local Marsh is carrying them. Changing demographics and all...
What are they, how are they cooked and is it worth looking into?
Dan


----------



## mosparky (Dec 30, 2016)

Chitterlings ( generally pronounced "chittlin's") are hog intestines. I'm sure the web is full of recipes for cooking.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 30, 2016)

Ummmm..... if you did not grow up eating them (and more importantly cleaning them before cooking), I suggest you read up and think real hard about what you are about to do.  They have a "unique" odor and it hangs around a while when cleaning/cooking them. Cooking up a pot of Chitlin's is something best done outside in a big pot (traditionally in a large cast iron pot or kettle). Not saying not to try them, just know what your are getting into.

They are generally only partially cleaned when sold, so expect the "aroma" even with store bought ones.  Here is a recipe if you want to give them a go. They go good with greens and cornbread (which is another southern tradition). The cleaning is the most important part of the process.

*Ingredients:*

10-pound bucket fresh or frozen chitterlings
Cold water to cover
1 cup cider vinegar
5 bay leaves
2 large onions, coarsely chopped
2 large potatoes, peeled and coarsely chopped
1 green or red bell pepper, cored, seeded, and coarsely chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
Salt and freshly-ground black pepper to taste
Hot pepper sauce to taste

*Instructions:*

*Cleaning Chitterlings:  *Soak the chitterlings in cold water throughout the cleaning stage.  Each chitterling should be examined and run under cold water and all foreign materials should be removed and discarded (yes, foreign material is what you think it is).

Chitterlings should retain some fat, so be careful to leave some on.

Using a small soft brush, clean chitterlings thoroughly; rinse in several changes of cold water.  Cut into 1 1/2 to 2-inch pieces.

Place the cleaned chitterlings into a large pot; cover with water and vinegar.  Add bay leaves, onions, potatoes, green or red pepper, garlic, salt, and pepper.  Bring to a boil; turn heat to low and simmer approximately 2 1/2 to 3 hours or until chitterlings are tender.  Remove from heat and drain well.

Serve with your favorite hot pepper sauce (you can buy this at the grocery store or use homemade).

They are also sometimes battered and fried.....













895964.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2016)

they stink!!!

will stink up the whole neighborhood

  ( really good way to piss off your neighbors tho )


----------



## simon templar (Dec 31, 2016)

What Dward51 said!!

Unless you have a strong and lengthy history with them (and you clearly don't...or you'd not have asked)...run do NOT walk, as fast as possible in the opposite direction.  You won't be happy if you continue this path.  ;)

.....sT


----------



## joe black (Dec 31, 2016)

There is an event each year around Thanksgiving at Salley, SC called a "Chitlin Strut".  It's not hard to find.  Just drive into central SC and follow the smell.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not familiar with them either, but they sound awful!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't think I'll be trying them. Curiousity satisfied...


----------



## bilder (Dec 31, 2016)

They are not bad if cooked properly.

Intestines are used for a number of food products, sausage casings being the most common.


----------



## simon templar (Dec 31, 2016)

bilder said:


> They are not bad if cooked properly.
> 
> Intestines are used for a number of food products, sausage casings being the most common.


Good idea!

Think I'll have Kielbasa tonight!  :)

......sT


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2016)

Chitlin's are not bad, but it's an acquired taste for sure (I've had them, and helped prepare them, but it's not my taste either).  For the curious, I would recommend finding a local mom & pop joint that serves Southern soul food.  At certain times of they year, they probably have them available.  That way you can try them without having to prepare them.  Can be boiled or deep fried.


----------



## joe black (Dec 31, 2016)

As far as chitlins vs. sausage casings, I think the difference is in the cleaning and preparation.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> As far as chitlins vs. sausage casings, I think the difference is in the cleaning and preparation.



Sausage casing is just the outer membrane of the intestine. Chittlins are as they come from the pig, fat, digestive lining and connective tissue included. Oh yeah and a touch of last weeks slop for taste and the  barnyard aroma. Chittlins are like a well aged Goat Cheese or Kimchi. IF you can get it past your nose, they taste good. BTW...I LOVE both the cheese and the fermented Funk of Kimchi but my family really complains before and after I eat them...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2016)

I know a guy who loves Menudo, but I look at it and say "no, thanks". Now that I know what it is, I'll stick with intestines as casings, thank you.
Seeing the dozens of buckets in the cases around here, someone must be buying them, though I've never seen them at the checkout counter.
I think it's just more stupid grocery marketing, I.E. " We're getting more African American clientele, we should have chit'lins". All my neighbors, co-workers and friends "of color" eat the same things I do and I'm sure wouldn't care for them. Marketing. :icon_frown:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> I know a guy who loves Menudo, but I look at it and say "no, thanks". Now that I know what it is, I'll stick with intestines as casings, thank you.
> Seeing the dozens of buckets in the cases around here, someone must be buying them, though I've never seen them at the checkout counter.
> I think it's just more stupid grocery marketing, I.E. " We're getting more African American clientele, we should have chit'lins". All my neighbors, co-workers and friends "of color" eat the same things I do and I'm sure wouldn't care for them. Marketing. :icon_frown:



The Beef Tripe in Menudo can be a little grassy smelling as it cooks but the flavor is mild and nowhere near the funk of chittlins. Good Menudo has a rich flavor and is so loaded with gelatin that it sticks your lips together with a velvety mouth feel. Menudo as with anything you have never tasted, is worth trying. LOOKS can be deceiving! How hungry was the first guy that ate a Lobster?. ..JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Beef Tripe in Menudo can be a little grassy smelling as it cooks but the flavor is mild and nowhere near the funk of chittlins. Good Menudo has a rich flavor and is so loaded with gelatin that it sticks your lips together with a velvety mouth feel. Menudo as with anything you have never tasted, is worth trying. LOOKS can be deceiving! How hungry was the first guy that ate a Lobster?. ..JJ



OK one of these days I may try Menudo. If I'm at a good Mexican place I usually go for the enchiladas [emoji]128513[/emoji]

The quote I think of is "It was a brave man who first ate an oyster.."

We started out hungry, then we started getting picky about it.

Dan


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> OK one of these days I may try Menudo. If I'm at a good Mexican place I usually go for the enchiladas [emoji]128513[/emoji]
> 
> *The quote I think of is "It was a brave man who first ate an oyster.."*
> 
> ...


Brave, and damn hungry!!!!  That had to be an act of desperation.


----------



## dwdunlap (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm really glad you guys educated me!!  I mistakenly thought "chittlin's" were a southern term for what we knew as knew as "cracklins" and damn sure glad I know the difference now. My father-in-law bought cracklins at the feed store to leave for the dogs to eat when they went south in the winter. I think cracklins are related to rendered pork shins or fried pork rinds.

On a video shoot in in northern Ontario the dealer insisted on "treating" my crew and myself to dinner. Told us we'd be having pig tails. He didn't go into details and we all thought they were another name for some sort of curled potatoes. YUCK! We were wrong, very wrong! *Real pig tails*, skin and all!!! Unbelievable amounts of grease and bone and little else. I was afraid my crew would have a rebellion on the spot but we managed to respect our hosts force a few down with great effort. But I heard about it the rest of the trip!  Sorry Ontario but pig tails should be left at the slaughter house along with the chittlins and the oink. 

DW


----------



## joe black (Dec 31, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sausage casing is just the outer membrane of the intestine. Chittlins are as they come from the pig, fat, digestive lining and connective tissue included. Oh yeah and a touch of last weeks slop for taste and the  barnyard aroma. Chittlins are like a well aged Goat Cheese or Kimchi. IF you can get it past your nose, they taste good. BTW...I LOVE both the cheese and the fermented Funk of Kimchi but my family really complains before and after I eat them..
> 
> Thanks, Jimmy,
> 
> I have never had any chitlins, but to some folks here in SC, they're a staple.  I'm 71 years old, so I think the Chitlin supply is safe from me.


----------



## boomerangg22 (Dec 31, 2016)

I always figured there was way to many good things to eat then crap (literally), and stomach, and brains, and ears, and tongues, and blood, list goes on and on LOL. Worked in a meat dept for 22 years and seen a lot of stuff I wouldn't put in my mouth.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2016)

So far I have not seen much I would not at least try. Heard stories about Goat being nasty. A few months ago my oldest got married. The reception was at a Pakistani restaurant. I looked over the menu and figured I would try the Goat Karahi as it would be the last opportunity for some time...IT WAS ABSOLUTELY ONE OF THE BEST MEALS I EVER HAD! Blood sausage like Kishka, love it. Beef Heart is very good prepared like Pot Roast. Calves Liver sauteed medium with cumin, peppers onions and tomato is great and nothing like the chalky cooked to death Liver and onions mom tried to force us to eat. Give the unusal a try....JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 1, 2017)

I thought they were something like cracklins as well, DW.


----------



## sopchoppy (Jan 2, 2017)

Hog killin" day in South Alabama was a family affair, was the first cool day in the fall. First one I remember was in 1955 at my Grandpa's  house. Daddy and his brother did the killin', a 22 shot between the eyes. A black iron pot was boiling water, a 55 gallon drum was angled in the ground and filled with hot water for scalding the hog so the hair would turn loose. Grandpa and his brother-in-law did the guttin'. The "women folk" cleaned the casings by pouring hot water thru them and scraping with a knife. They would turn them poop side out and scrape again until clean and clear. Grandma mixed the sausage, don't remember who did the grindin' and stuffin'. Ham's, sausage, and bacon went in the smokehouse. I never acquired a taste for souse meat, too dang greasy, but I did come to like brains and eggs. Grandpa told me the only things they threw out was the hair and the squeal. Hog killin" day is one of my fondest childhood memories.


----------

